# California Democrats pushing background checks for ammunition



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

_SACRAMENTO - Following passage last year of some of the strongest gun-control laws in the nation in the wake of the school shooting in Newton, Conn., leading California Democrats will open a new front in the fight against gun violence this year with a proposal to conduct background checks on people who purchase ammunition._

Read more: California Democrats will push background checks for ammunition

Just more proof that the state of California has no interest in being a member of this union. They would very much like to become their own monarchy, and I for one wish that they would hurry up and properly secede. That or the San Andreas fault needs to get busy.

Anyone who lives in that state, please mobilize your neighbors against this.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> _SACRAMENTO - Following passage last year of some of the strongest gun-control laws in the nation in the wake of the school shooting in Newton, Conn., leading California Democrats will open a new front in the fight against gun violence this year with a proposal to conduct background checks on people who purchase ammunition._
> 
> Read more: California Democrats will push background checks for ammunition
> 
> ...


Or mobilize your neighbors out of that state. Let the liberals have it. It will whither, and die, and then it can be used as an example of what NOT to do.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Just sad.

Fight for your rights or be enslaved until the restart button is pushed.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Somebody just put some serious money into making this happen.

BREAK UP: Will California splinter into 6 states? Voters, Congress could soon decide - Washington Times


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Or mobilize your neighbors out of that state. Let the liberals have it. It will whither, and die, and then it can be used as an example of what NOT to do.


I believe you can vote with a lot of things; money, your feet, etc. In the case of California, I'm not convinced that way will work. The reason is metropolitan LA. There is so much money laying around between Rodeo Dr and Hollywood that no matter how many citizens leave, they will always be a powerful game player in the Union. The only reason New York and Cali get away with the bullshit they do is because of all that money there to back the criminal politicians running things.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I wish we could just give them back to Mexico...


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I believe you can vote with a lot of things; money, your feet, etc. In the case of California, I'm not convinced that way will work. The reason is metropolitan LA. There is so much money laying around between Rodeo Dr and Hollywood that no matter how many citizens leave, they will always be a powerful game player in the Union. The only reason New York and Cali get away with the bullshit they do is because of all that money there to back the criminal politicians running things.


Point well taken, and agreed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA is lost ground. There is no saving it. If allowed to collapse on it's self we may be able to work with what is left . How ever the feds will bail them out and tax the rest of us to keep the state going.
We need to boycott anything made or sold in CA to start with.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I wish we could just give them back to Mexico...


La Raza has been promoting that for years. And I hope they succeed.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I would like to see California broke up on a different model. If you support yourself and earn a living that's one jurisdiction. If you don't you and the Socialist politicians get the other jurisdiction. Won't happen but I can dream.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Actually one of the dot com or tech type billionaires is putting forward a divide CA into six states ballot measure. At first I thought oh crisp, 10 new socialist senators, but it's awesome. 5 of the 6 states would be quite competitive for conservatives they tossed the SF Bay Area into one that will be just as bad as what we have today. No way the Central Valley, Northern and even southern, CA states trek left.



retired guard said:


> I would like to see California broke up on a different model. If you support yourself and earn a living that's one jurisdiction. If you don't you and the Socialist politicians get the other jurisdiction. Won't happen but I can dream.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

As to the OT, yes CA legislature adopted the permit to buy ammo last year with a back ground check. The gov vetoed it which was kind a shocker. It's an election year for him this year so who knows. They will likely ban magazines over 10 rounds, and at one point they even tried to ban guns that could carry 10 rounds or more. There is no limit to what they might try.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> La Raza has been promoting that for years. And I hope they succeed.


They want more than just Kalifornia, though.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> They want more than just Kalifornia, though.


They also want Nevada and Arizona. We can compromise and give them Nevada if they keep Harry Reid. Sorry Ripon.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> They also want Nevada and Arizona. We can compromise and give them Nevada if they keep Harry Reid. Sorry Ripon.


They want parts of Texas, too.
But The Alamo comes to mind.:mrgreen:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> They want parts of Texas, too.
> But The Alamo comes to mind.:mrgreen:


They would have to take Texas by force, and they have no guns!!!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> They want parts of Texas, too.
> But The Alamo comes to mind.:mrgreen:


Yeah, they tried that. This time it will be even harder. :lol:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure they want NM and Texas too.



inceptor said:


> They also want Nevada and Arizona. We can compromise and give them Nevada if they keep Harry Reid. Sorry Ripon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't know about NM but with meangreen and danny there, they will have some opposition. As to Texas, well bring it on. Unlike CA, we are well armed. Add to that the Texas attitude. We don't take kindly to being pushed around.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hell if California divides into 6 states and new York into 2 states this makes 57 states and makes Obama a seer since he has visited all 57 states.


There ya go. Just say by doing so it makes Obummer a Prophet (false) and the crazies will break out in spontaneous circle jerks to make it happen.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Actually if California was divided into six states it would only add 5 more and if New York was divided into two it would add one more making 56 states - so Obambam is still an idiot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> They would have to take Texas by force, and they have no guns!!!!


I'm sure that they could rustle up some nice weapons already provided to the mexican drug cartels by the Obama regime.
One of the most criminal administrations in the history of our country.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I wish we could just give them back to Mexico...


Don't they already own it? I mean they probably have more citizens in California that we have Americans...


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

I lived there for a miserable 3 years, and was constantly amazed at how far out there they are. I knew they were doomed when (a few years ago) a school banned dictionaries because they had the definition of Oral Sex in it. What really took the cake was when some American kids took down a mexican flag and were suspended for it.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

its amazing to think ca used to be the 5th largest economy. absolutely amazing to see it in action now.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good news is that apparently CA has ammo!!! Road trip!!!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not really. CA ammo prices are hi. I buy mine in NV. If the legislation to require checks on ammo purchases goes forward it will cause the CA buyers to push the envelope harder and stock up. This is going to happen to recent Ruger and SW productions too


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Would we/I miss some of they're food products, yes. Can komiefornia be saved, who cares. The gains from komiefornia sliding into the ocean is more than the lose of a few fruits(no pun intended). The biggest problem is the damage that would be done to the ocean from all the liberal garbage put into the waters. IMO, it's not a question of should komiefornia be removed from America but how soon it can be brought about for the good of America.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In truth it is not just democrats in California pushing the anti-gun agenda, it is the entire political and population base in the large population dense areas. The rural parts of California are much like other rural parts of America. They are just a minority of the population and I truly feel for their predicament.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> In truth it is not just democrats in California pushing the anti-gun agenda, it is the entire political and population base in the large population dense areas. The rural parts of California are much like other rural parts of America. They are just a minority of the population and I truly feel for their predicament.


I agree, but it changes nothing, komiefornia is FUBR and needs to go the way of the Doo Doo bird and while we are fixing bad things in America, let's hook NY, Washington DC and NJ to komiefornia and save big time. Fl. is pushing the boundaries along with Colorado, but Colorado is trying to save it's self.

As far as feeling sorry for those "stuck" in parts of komiefornia, it sucks to be tied to nice weather and big dollars I guess and willing to give up so much for what is really so little in the long run.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CA politics are strictly run out of LA, SF and Sacramento. The rest is the state is largely conservative. It's the same in most major cities. They control the politics for the rest of the state. There are some really good people in NY if you remove NYC and the surrounding area. The problem is mostly NYC. The rest of the state is held hostage.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> CA politics are strictly run out of LA, SF and Sacramento. The rest is the state is largely conservative. It's the same in most major cities. They control the politics for the rest of the state. There are some really good people in NY if you remove NYC and the surrounding area. The problem is mostly NYC. *The rest of the state is held hostage*.


It would seem by choice though! Money talks and BS walks so they say. Unless you have bloomberg type money, then people can be bought!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ekim said:


> It would seem by choice though! Money talks and BS walks so they say. Unless you have bloomberg type money, then people can be bought!


I don't think that is the case for the biggest part of the state. I really believe it's partly voting fraud and mostly just overwhelming numbers. When you have 125+% voter turn out one does start to wonder. Sheer numbers is the biggest part of it.

This is what Battleground Texas is trying to accomplish. They would like to have masses of liberals move here to turn Texas blue.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Id you want Rimfire your shit outta luck here. Walmart is a mad rush, Big 5 and others only carry Shotgun or heavily priced centerfire. So I would not suggest to come out here for an ammo supply run. I tend to order mine online now days. I really could not afford to shoot unless I did. Reloading my calibers barely breaks even with the prices I can get my preference for online. Anyone notice how russia is the main source of cheap target ammo now days? I love them russians.... 

Story time, my last Ex-Wife was russian, Beautiful girl. Just.. Russian so.. Crazy. Her dad and brother I miss terribly. Her dad was a stand up man and really saved my ass when his daughter went nutzo. However, I miss that guy so much. You see, he was an "Russian Arms Dealer" So.... cool shit. Seriously... Cool Shit. I miss that dude. Crazy russians....


----------

